# The Dark Night Rises



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roll on 20th July! Cant wait to see this. hopefully its as good if not better than the dark night.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I doubt it will be better that the Dark Knight - but it would be nice to be proved wrong.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

i thought that about the Bourne films to start with but felt each one was better than the last.

also, the dark night rises has $250m budget....$65m more than the dark night....dunno if this will make it better or no though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

actually looking forward to seeing this as well...

:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Who else thinks Batman Begins was better than Dark Knight?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

got to disagree


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Really looking forward to this also!

Tesco vouchers finally going to good use


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking forward to this a lot!


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't wait to see this film, I saw it on IMDb months ago and have been waiting since. I don't usually get exited over things like films either.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

As a fan of the first 2 films I'm hoping for a 3rd masterpiece to complete the trilogy.

The 6 minute prologue of the film is available on the net if you look around, think Dark Knight Heist sequence then crank it up a few notches. If the rest of the film follows suit it's going to be epic.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

tomah said:


> Who else thinks Batman Begins was better than Dark Knight?
> 
> :tumbleweed:


I do. But no-one in it died so it didn't get the credit it deserved


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I am really really looking forward to this film also, just need to start convincing the wife that it is a love story  :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

IMAX tickets pre ordered and the waiting begins :argie:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

After Prometheus - I'm just gonna take a step back, avoid the hype and wait for the dust to settle after launch night.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

massive Batman fan!! can't wait for this! might be an imax visit aswell!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I preferred the one with Arnie in myself. No not really.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

dcj said:


> I preferred the one with Arnie in myself. No not really.


tell me your taking the ****


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Highlight after the word myself - you'll see something


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

vroomtshh said:


> I do. But no-one in it died so it didn't get the credit it deserved


Better storyline, better length, and its success led to the commercial and critical hype of DK. I felt bored in parts of the DK. I think with all the money, Nolan felt he had to draw it out more and it lost momentum in areas.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got this nagging feeling the 'third' film in the Nolan batman trilogy isn't going to be a snappy affair either.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Tips said:


> I've got this nagging feeling the 'third' film in the Nolan batman trilogy isn't going to be a snappy affair either.


Same here. I don't mind long films. I mean, there wasn't that much difference in time between BB and DK (just checked and its 12 minutes), but the latter _felt_ a lot longer.

Inception is long, too, but it kept moving.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep been looking forward to this for months now. Definitely one to see at IMAX.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Tips said:


> I've got this nagging feeling the 'third' film in the Nolan batman trilogy isn't going to be a snappy affair either.


I was reading up a little on the film today and the length is going to be 2 hours and 47 minutes, so I think you are going to be right about it not being "snappy".

It's my son's birthday on the 22nd so I will be taking him to see it with one of his friends.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

tomah said:


> Who else thinks Batman Begins was better than Dark Knight?
> 
> :tumbleweed:


I think its a similar scenario to The Matrix discounting originality. The first film was brilliant for what it is but the sequal was bigger and better in nearly everyway and the style had gone through an evolution to something more paletable. Batman Begins was fnatastic and one of my favourate cinema experiances but it was a little dark/scruffy/dingey in style and the idea of Gotham City had moved on a fair bit by DK.

Can't wait for this latest installment, but Im not going to put my through sitting in a packed Cinema full of snack crunching morons and just hope no one ruins the story for me before I get round to seeing it!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

First mini review...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...atman-The-Dark-Knight-Rises-first-review.html

http://www.totalfilm.com/reviews/cinema/the-dark-knight-rises


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can't wait to see this!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

take a look lmao! Check his other films like the end of predator


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If you like classic retakes of films check this owt :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cant wait and glad its not in ****ty 3d too


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Chomping at the bit to see this movie... Considering a Friday matinee showing.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm that desperate to see this movie, i'm having to go to a parent and child showing at my local cinema.

Which means i'm likely to only hear half over screaming babies. 

That said, beats having to wait a year for the DVD.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Well my tickets are booked at 0745 tomorrow morning at Wimbledon IMAX can't wait,I will give a mini review later on tomorrow


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

7.45 in the morning? wow, thats dedication


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Mine are booked for tonight


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

going to liverpool imax tomorrow. Just found this:

funny as fook!!


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

That is brilliant


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

What can I say I have just got over my early film viewing of the dark knight rises at Wimbledon IMAX and O MY GOLLY GOSH was it worth it,where can I start,it is masterfully filmed it links all the 3 films up perfectly,without giving away to much it goes right back to the baddie from the first film,I leave that bit there!!!it brings laughter,tears,suspence,the full works to the table.anyone that thought this film may not of been as good as the dark knight think again it is the best film of the trilogy bar none I give this film a big 5 out of 5 star rating miss it at your own peril.one last thing anyone for ROBIN...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Ps if you buy a popcorn and a drink you get a free batman fridge magnet at IMAX cinemas it's not much but anything for free has to be good


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the spoiler! Top work!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Your welcome:thumb:.because if you can judge what the whole film is going to be like from my five and a half lines of typed words you should go on pointless.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't type thanks for the review did I? Thanks for the spoiler means thanks for mentioning a small amount of the film, that prior to reading your post had no idea about. Twit:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you seen the trailer?stop being Stupid you muppet,no one likes trolls and to me your looking for a fight you won't get one over a keyboard will you sonny?so leave it there.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Your the muppet you little ass hat - yes seen the trailer correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't mention anything about a villian from batmans past does it? Not a troll just annoyed!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> Have you seen the trailer?stop being Stupid you muppet,no one likes trolls and to me your looking for a fight you won't get one over a keyboard will you sonny?so leave it there.


as it seems you cannot read i will quote myself again end of the matter.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

don't want to know about a film so reads a thread about it and moans because someone wrote something about, thats almost woman logic :lol::lol::lol:

Just got back from seeing this and it's fantastic, I came away from this with the same feelings I had the first time I saw 'The Dark Knight' - that something was slightly missing and if you know the scene (highlight this bit to read further and delete if you quote me please) Where Catwoman kills Bane, I felt it needed something more, perhaps a dialogue from Batman about why he beat him. Not just a big bang and boom he's gone.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Alex L said:


> don't want to know about a film so reads a thread about it and moans because someone wrote something about, thats almost woman logic :lol::lol::lol:[/COLOR]


Ooooh another genius - look if the threads title was "dark knight spoilers thread" I wouldn't have even clicked on the link. Ass hat above mentioned a small but annoying part of the story I would rather not have known before seeing it. Thanks for the input tho


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Awesome film. Really enjoyed it. Defo recommend it


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

@Alex....understand what you mean. Hard to say anything because of spoilers.

I'm watching it a 2nd time today.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw it last night. I didn't think it was that good; certainly not five out of five. For me it didn't top The Dark Knight and I felt like it was incomplete, like it was trying to get somewhere but didn't quite deliver. Maybe my expectations were too high but I don't have the feeling of closure I wanted, despite all of the threads being pulled together. 

SPOILERS: There wasn't enough Bane, there wasn't enough Batman and there wasn't enough of them together. The final fight was weak, badly shot so you couldn't see enough of the contact and over too quickly, with a dissatisfying end involving a third-party who shouldn't have been there.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Saw this tonight and oh my what a spectacle. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't wait to go back and see it for a second viewing in iMax next time. I also can't remember a film where the whole theatre applauded at the end. Totally justified.

Never felt like a near on 3 hour film.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh. My.

That was fantastic start to finish!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

with trilogys, there is always the threat of "the matrix" issue happening.by this i mean a film is a game changer,then quickly disappear up its own **** in the following two.THIS DOES NOT HAPPEN IN THE BATMAN TRILOGY!


just got back from the "IMAX" and GOD DAMN! what a film.i honestly thought it would be a struggle to be able to hold its own against the dark knight,with ledgers departure and his brilliant perfomance,but they have pulled off an awesome trilogy.in these days of dumbed down films to get a lower rating to pack as many arses on the seats as possible,its so refreshing to see a comic book character almost come to life without the trade off of plot,quality or acting quality.

the avengers,iron man, hulk films etc can not hold a candle to the batman trilogy.from the actors, to the plot, to the quality of film,its an absolute knockout and would equal the lord of the rings trilogy imho,as a viewing experience.in my generation trilogys see to be quite popular,LOTR held the crown imho,that was until i seen the dark knight rises.i have a new champion of trilogys,and although in different genres,as far as trilogys go,the batman pack is going to take an awesome amount of beating.

Christopher Nolan has done an incredible job,absolutely incredible.

one negative i have to point out is BANE,and his bloody voice,it was a real struggle at times to understand what he was saying.i booked at the imax mainly because of wanting to see it in the best possible way (after all the bad reports about audible quality from his character) and also for the improved quality of sound compared to most cinemas.but bloody hell it was hard going at times.i will be switching the subtitles on for his scenes on blu ray,i know that much.


OH AND A SPECIAL ACADEMY AWARD SO BE CREATED FOR ANNE HATHAWAYS **** ON THAT BAT BIKE :argie: sorry about the caps,but i really cant stress enough how fit she is.jesus,what a body that girl has :argie:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Feeder said:


> I also can't remember a film where the whole theatre applauded at the end. Totally justified.


Had this at my Theatre too, I felt quite special to be part of it lol.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Film contained some very solid performances, Hathaway was superb, I couldn't take my eyes off her when she was on screen. Gary Oldham was pure class and Bale also provided a very convincing performance.

Wasn't 100% sure about Bane but he served his purpose and was damn right terrifying at times, would have liked to have seen more of him.

Film is stuffed full of treats and don't worry the trailers only touches on some of the wonders in this film.

Wife and I want to see this again in IMAX next. We saw at Vue on a 4K screen and the audio was fine, understood everything Bane said. I guess when you can't see somebodys lips it's hard to interept?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Loved it,great end to the trilogy.

And yes Ann Hathaway in that catsuit.......


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im gonna have to go watch it again i think lol.the first film i have ever been to the cinema for twice.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Awesome film ! enjoyed every minute in IMAX. Great soundtrack. 

All 3 films are great, a perfect trilogy with sequels getting better! I'm glad in a way there is no more to come as theres a risk of ruining it.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I still can't figure out why they did not just get some guy with big muscles to play Bane.....you never see his face... and that voice sounded a bit to 'Brian Blessed' at times.
Still an awesome end to the series tho!! maybe an Imax is in order to fully appreicate it!! I suppose it has been left open for the next director to possibly bring in a Robin character..still plenty baddies left to bring to life..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bit of a spoiler there col.they didnt get some fella with huge muscles to play bane because tom hardy is a hell of an actor and it was probably all down to the little things when it came to his performance.its all in the eyes and mannerisms.with that cast, why would you take the risk in hiring some massive guy who isnt an actor ?


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Really enjoyed the film. A long film that didn't feel overly long.

Ann Hathaway looked stunning.

Only thing that baffled me, what was with the spinning wheels of the bat bike?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

TurnipLicker said:


> Really enjoyed the film. A long film that didn't feel overly long.
> 
> Ann Hathaway looked stunning.
> 
> Only thing that baffled me, what was with the spinning wheels of the bat bike?


COOL!!! wasn't it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

honestly.. thought the plot was a bit thin and preffered The Dark Knight.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

silverback said:


> bit of a spoiler there col.they didnt get some fella with huge muscles to play bane because tom hardy is a hell of an actor and it was probably all down to the little things when it came to his performance.its all in the eyes and mannerisms.with that cast, why would you take the risk in hiring some massive guy who isnt an actor ?


I don't see how.everyone who knows the character knows you never see his face. in the books his face is always covered with a wreslting mask! The actor choice and voice is just a personal observation.
No comments were intended to spoil...sorry!
Col.


----------



## noah (Aug 17, 2012)

It was awesome.... great movie!!!


----------

